# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > کامپوننت های سایر شرکت ها، و توسعه کامپوننت > سوال: کامپوننت oscilloscope

## atiyeh

سلام
 کسی کامپوننتی را می شناسه که اطلاعات سیگنال را از ورودی  بگیره و با استفاده از یک کامپوننت این سیگنالها را نمایش بدهد؟

لطفا کمک کنید.
ممنون

----------


## Felony

ورودی چیه ؟ سیگنال چه نوعی هست ؟

----------


## SAASTN

JVCL یه چیزی شبیه به CPU Usage History توی task manager داره. شاید با یه interval خیلی کم بتونی ازش جواب بگیری.
البته اگه فقط امواج متناوب معمولی باشن و سراغ لیساژور و اون قبیل قرتی بازیا نخوای بری نوشتنش هم کاری نداره.

----------

